# Llama in a Miami!



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

*What happens when groomers run out of poodles*

Llama in a Miami!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Hahahaha.... for a second there I thought it was a dog named "Llama" when I read the thread header! To cute


----------



## annadee (May 15, 2012)

Wow, her head looks like a Q-tip! Haha, cute little llama.


----------

